# Home Improvement



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Do you hear voices late at night, while you're trying to sleep? Do you see apparitions, or feel cold spots in certain rooms? Do the walls bleed? If so, have you ever thought that maybe a new coat of paint might put an end to things?

This is a great transcript of a hilarious SNL skit that answers that question beautifully. Check out how Bob Vila deals with This Old Haunted House.

If you guys don't appreciate this, I don't know who will!


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

Now THAT was hilarious, thanx for sharing.


----------

